# Autocruise Starburst 2008 surging charger



## checkers (Sep 9, 2011)

When we are on hook up, every 7 seconds the charger pings and the 12v spot lights go from bright to dimmer, back to bright within that period. Has anyone else experienced this problem please? Would appreciate any help as this is driving us mad when trying to read in bed


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It would help a lot if you told us what charger you have fitted.

If it's a Sargent, give them a call. They are very helpful and accommodating.

Dave


----------



## checkers (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Will check. Think it is a Sargeant but van not at home at the moment.Cheers


----------

